# Who Makes the Best Digital Ballast?



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Title says it all... who do YOU think makes the best? And WHY? Heat, warranty, bulb life and electric use all factors! Let's hear your thoughts on this!


----------



## bobsgreen (Feb 16, 2010)

My Lumatek 1000w dimable is treating my ladies well so far. It's quiet too..hella rf interference on my cb though.


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I haven't used one yet but I like the new Galaxy Select A Watt, It can use a 400,600, or 1000 watt bulb all on the same ballast so that pretty cool its also dimmable when using a 1000 watt bulb.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-light-ballasts-3/electronic-ballasts-22/galaxy-select-a-watt-400-600-1000-ballast-1062.html
But to tell you the truth I have like 7 ballasts from 250 watts to 1000 watts and they all do there job, I have some that are probably 15+ years old and they still work.


----------



## jkmovies (Feb 16, 2010)

Hydrofarm Lumatek ballast. My 400W has been handling my MH 400W and HPS 430W Agrosun Red bulb like nobody's business. No noise whatsover and a small footprint to boot. Plus, it's purple, nuff said.


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 16, 2010)

lumateks are the best ive heard, so i bought those.

i have a question for the guys out there tho... im running 600w ballasts... and they have the spot where you can turn down the ballast...

im wondering if i cant run a 400w bulb if i turned it down?

to be specific... a ceramic metal halide bulb ... just for shits to see if it helps much.




... thats interesting that the 1000w ballasts are also 600 and 400w... if id have known that, id have bought those instead


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 16, 2010)

i answered my own question... i looked it up, and yes they can run a 400 w bulb no prob.

now... my only problem is i think i remember reading ceramic metal halides can only be ran on magnetic ballasts... not digital


----------



## 24/7/420 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been using 600w future bright ballast the last 3 years and other than sending one back to be fixed they have worked great.


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 17, 2010)

i just got word that the new lumatek's can run ceramic metal halides...

and that the 600w dimmable ballast can also run 400w bulbs

if this is the case, then lumatek is the ONLY digital ballast able to run ceramic metal halides. 

and they dont have a fan that wears out

hope this makes your decision a no brainer


----------



## DaBull (Feb 17, 2010)

Lumatek is the best. I have a 400w with a boost knob. And 400's don't have a heat issue.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 17, 2010)

bobsgreen said:


> My Lumatek 1000w dimable is treating my ladies well so far. It's quiet too..hella rf interference on my cb though.


I have 2 1000s and ditto, they're treatin me good! Double-Ditto on the interference with my nutrient monitor though. BTW, I was warned not to fiddle with the dimmer knob while the bulb is lit (so I haven't) ... now I'm warning you!


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

GREAT responses so far, folks...keep em coming! 

Now, I have a few questions as well regarding bulbs and RF interference. ALOT of horror stories I have read about digital ballasts and bulbs burning out..in no time flat. Doesn't sound like I'll be able to use my EYE Hortilux Super HPS bulbs with ANY digital ballast..correct me if I'm wrong. That is a concern. On a regular (old school) magnetic ballast, they ROCK!

Also, how many of you have a PC in or near your grow? I have a small PC (among other things) that monitors many processes and I'm wondering if the RF from the digis will mess things up. In particular I use wireless devices alot, so these are all things I'm trying to sort out before I go plunk down money for new ballasts.


----------



## StreetRider (Feb 18, 2010)

I pick up wifi from upstairs feet away from my cheap digital ballast from High Tech Garden Supply with no problems at all if that gives you an idea of how little it interferes...


----------



## Trunk5 (Feb 18, 2010)

i run lumatek ballests, my grow is 3 feet from my pc . and no interferance with my pc. i use the eye horti super hps bulbs and dont think ill ever go back to anything else.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 18, 2010)

No interference with my wifi, my computer or my anything in my home theater (which is on the other side of the wall but only 4ft away).

The ONLY intereference I get is on the Nutrient monitor. It doesn't read an accurate ppm, ph OR temp when the ballasts are on.

Oh, and I'm using 2 hps super eye hortilux 1000w with no problems.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for ALL the responses, everyone. A round of rep+ for all!


----------



## 24/7/420 (Feb 18, 2010)

The only bulbs I burn are EYE Hortilux not sure how long they will last in a digital bast, I change them out every 3 months. so anything longer than that not sure..

I do have an issue with my (cap) Extreme green house controller. My co2 read out is going wacky not sure if my wifi is the issue Its done it before but now it seams like it's just fucked till I send it out to be fixed again.. Anyone else have this type of issue with this controller?


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 18, 2010)

Would love to get my hands on a Galaxy multiple wattage ballast.


----------



## Dradden (Feb 19, 2010)

> Doesn't sound like I'll be able to use my EYE Hortilux Super HPS bulbs with ANY digital ballast..correct me if I'm wrong. That is a concern. On a regular (old school) magnetic ballast, they ROCK!


There was a older model of the lumatek digi ballast that had issues with those eye hortilux (Couldn't handle the ignition) but they say it has been fixed in the newer versions of the ballast. from what i have read if the ballast is purple than it is the version where that issue has been fixed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dradden said:


> There was a older model of the lumatek digi ballast that had issues with those eye hortilux (Couldn't handle the ignition) but they say it has been fixed in the newer versions of the ballast. from what i have read if the ballast is purple than it is the version where that issue has been fixed.


This is also true for the interference issue, it was resolved a while ago. All new ones have no issues on any of the forums... These are doing fine with no interference and firing one old EYE Hortilux HPs and 11 EYE Super Blue's.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 19, 2010)

No, I have 2 purple ones. It does fire the Hortilux Eye, but it also interferes with my Nute Monitor.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> No, I have 2 purple ones. It does fire the Hortilux Eye, but it also interferes with my Nute Monitor.


How's that diesel work for you? I hear biodiesel is best for the hydro systems!


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How's that diesel work for you? I hear biodiesel is best for the hydro systems!


I'm just not too big on used grease... makes the bud taste like chicken  My plants loooove this blend though.


----------



## 123smoke (Feb 20, 2010)

I run a lumatek 600 watt digital ballast. I ordered one, got it in, set it up, ...and it failed after about 36hrs. I sent it back, and they replaced it. Its been working flawlessly. It does get a little hot, so I put a small computer fan on it, and its barley warm.


----------



## kawgomoo (Jan 12, 2011)

just to clear this up.

rf issue. NOT RESOLVED.

flipping the dimming switch with a lit bulb should not be an issue.

IT IS NOT SAFE to run a 400w bulb on a 600w ballast with the switch turned down. Will it work? yes. is it safe? NO!!!!!

Use your head people. HID Ballast designate the amperage consumed, NOT the bulb.

Flip that switch back up to 600 on accident/forget what wattage bulb is in there. You have yourself a glass grenade in the making.

Dimming switches are used for heat abatement with a fixed fixture position. THEY ARE NOT DESIGNED to allow you to run a mismatched bulb with the lamp.

REGARDLESS OF DIMMING SWITCH POSITION, the ballast will START and FIRE the bulb using the routine designed for the bulb that matches the ballast.

This means even at 400w switch position you are starting the 400w bulb with 600w's. {if this wasnt true a 600w bulb wouldnt start at the 400 setting, which it does.}

Dont be a dumbass. Dont believe what the sales people tell you.

Lumatek isnt a bad ballast, they are just a bad company.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 20, 2011)

I owna brand new lumatek 600W and a brand new eye hortilux lamp. I like boith products, but dont be fooled----the issue hasnt been resolved yet. mine worked fine for a week, no problem. 2-3 days ago i noticed the light has been shutting itself off and not turning back on....therefore, I figured it was a bulb/ballast compatability issue...i did some research, ordered an Ushio bulb---problem solved.


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 20, 2011)

maxibright make the best ballasts.magnetic and digital.


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Feb 20, 2011)

My lumatek inter fears with the nutradip tri meter but I switched to blue lab combo meter and it reads ppm fine. CAP nextgen look cool does anybody know how they preform?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have both lumatek and digital greenhouse ballasts, they both work fine for me, the lumatek seems to run a bit hotter.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 20, 2011)

CAP Nextgen 600W with Digilux enhanced blue hps bulb (made by CAP) FTW.


----------



## UncleJohn'sBand (Feb 26, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> CAP Nextgen 600W with Digilux enhanced blue hps bulb (made by CAP) FTW.



Absolutely. Beats the hortilux and every single other bulb I've used in lumens, PAR watts and growth.

Seriously why spend double or more on a digital ballast and then use a normal bulb? As far as I know the Digilux HPS and Metal Halide are the only reliable digital bulbs on the market. I have used my 600 and 1k setups for over one year, bulb included, and the 600's are still brighter than a 1k coil with a traditional HPS Bulb. Believe it!

I recommend Nextgens because they are the simplest to mount, the sleekest, best looking and smallest digital ballasts on the market. Two other friends run them and when one breaks, you can either mail it back to them for a brand new one within 3 days, or you can exchange it straight up at your local store if you're on good terms with the owner.

I also have 2 Lumatek 1k's and 1 galaxy 1k---The Galaxy is the second best digital ballast on the market, but the most expensive where I'm at. Not a fan of the Lumatek's, side by side I truly don't believe they're as bright as the Galaxy or Nextgen, and I know several people who've returned theirs within a year. Just my .02, don't mean to step on any toes. The fact is that any digital ballast is better than any coil IMO


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 26, 2011)

LUMATEK FTW... plus the PURPLE GLARE OF THE METAL MAKES your plants purple


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 1k. It's way brighter than the coil ballast I had, but the fan is super loud. I mean so loud I'm not sure I want to get another one... I also had mine just shut off on me several times. I'd go in the room to check on my girls and find that the ballast was on and running but the red light was on and the light was off. I took it in to my local shop and had him send it back to have it looked at.

The guy in the shop says you can spray the fans with a little wd-40 to reduce the squeal. I haven't been able to try, since I haven't got the ballast back yet..

I'm about to buy 4 new digital ballasts within the next couple weeks so please keep the best digi ballast opinions coming 

Has anyone had their digi ballasts interfere with their wifi networks? Which ones get the hottest? Has anyone tried wd-40 to quiet the fan on their nextgen?

Thanks!


----------



## Lt. Dan (Feb 27, 2011)

I've got 2 NextGen 400w/600w ballasts, 1 is super quite, and the other has a high pitched hum. I have them in tents in the same room as is my Wi/Fi and HDTV with no problems.

IIRC, I read (posts over a year old on a different forum) that a few 1000w units had fans that would lock up and cause an overheating problem and shut the unit off. I hope they get you fixed up right..........wd40?

Cheers,


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah that was my reaction to his suggestion to use wd-40. Squirting any liquid into something that has electronics in it doesn't sound like a great idea.


----------



## Heyoka (May 4, 2011)

I'm no expert as I don't have any real personal experience with this stuff...yet. I just bought two Via Volt 600 watt electronic ballasts. I don't have everything set up so all I have done is plug'em up to test them. They were real inexpensive but they are anything but cheap. All of the ballasts we're talking about are made in china including lumatek so unless I'm mistaken that isn't really an issue to compare. The ballasts that I bought are beautiful. I was really impressed when I pulled them out of the box. Very solid, consistent anodize. Nicely machined aluminum wattage selector (50%,75%,100%,110%). A great feeling of quality. They are totally silent. If I'm not mistaken the specs with a 99% power factor it is more efficient than the lumateks and cheaper. Apparently lumatek 600 watt ballasts have had issues with bulb compatibility and interfering with constant ph and ppm meters. 


These ballasts were 140.00 each and one of the nice features they have is an 8 minute restart. Here are the specs :

*New! The 600 watt Switchable Electronic Ballast features a five year warranty and has hot lamp restart protection and a 8 min delay. *

*Features:*

*5-YEAR WARRANTY*
*&#8226; Extruded aluminum housing is engineered to dissipate heat and keep the components cool*
*&#8226; Without noisy fans*
*&#8226; 120V, 240V,347V, 95-264V, available*
*&#8226; 250W, 400W, 600W, 750W and 1000W models*
*&#8226; Detachable power cord allows easy change over*
*&#8226; Operates both HPS & MH lamps*
*&#8226; Completely silent and lightweight*
*&#8226; Extremely efficient &#8211; 99% power factor*
*&#8226; Comply with UL, CUL, EMC standards*
*&#8226; Generator ready*
*&#8226; Dimmable - Ballast can be dimmed to 50%*
*&#8226; Multi-Wattage - Power different wattage lamps on the same ballast*
*&#8226; Super Lumens - Up to 10% more light at the flip of a switch*
*&#8226; Dual-Voltage - E-Ballast with the same light output on 120V or 240V*
*&#8226; Internal RF Shielding - best on the market*
*&#8226; Enhanced Lamp Compatibility - works with all major brands of lamps*
*&#8226; Soft Start - increases lamp life and lumen depreciation*
*&#8226; Internal resin coasting - projects components for long life*
*&#8226; External breaker system - protects against power surges*
*&#8226; Sunlight Supply Ready - fitted with Standard Connector for accepting Standard/Sunlight Supply lamp cords*
*&#8226; Features a 5 year warranty (3 year plus 2 year prorated for repair or replacement)*

*5-YEAR WARRANTY: If there is a warranty related issue within the first 5 years, we will replace the ballast within 24 hours and ship it UPS ground along with a pre-paid call tag to get the original ballast back. For faster shipping, charges apply.*


----------



## dadio161 (May 4, 2011)

I have a 400W/600W Nextgen and I blow the fans off once a month with a can of air. Just a few short blasts to keep clean.


----------



## hoagtech (May 4, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> I have a 400W/600W Nextgen and I blow the fans off once a month with a can of air. Just a few short blasts to keep clean.


Yup thats basically the difference between it and the other digital ballasts. Lumatek are good, phantoms are the best. They have all the features plus their completely silent and able to be mounted vertically. Lumatek makes a good dual ballast though with no competition on the horizon


----------



## Lt. Dan (May 4, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> I've got 2 NextGen 400w/600w ballasts, 1 is super quite, and the other has a high pitched hum.
> 
> Cheers,


 The one with the high pitched hum has no hum anymore. I guess the fans needed a break in period.
One complete grow with NextGens using Digilux bulbs with no problems.


----------



## Heyoka (May 5, 2011)

*I haven't seen any real reason that lumateks are considered good. I suspect that at this stage of the game that they are considered the best because they occupy the highest price point. *

In this market there doesn't seem to be any kind of independent product testing and limited sharing of information. My local hydro store (a lumatek dealer) had stated that none of the brands they sell had distinguished themselves as being signifigantly more reliable than the others. They are all made in china. 

I know that measuring real ouput from a ballast and bulb requires an integrating sphere which is a pricey bit of equipment and it would be a huge mistake to assume that ballasts from the same company are the same week to week . Operating environment, power quality and even circuit quality can effect a ballasts operation which makes it even more difficult to compare apples with apples. 

It would be great to get what you pay for but with the dynamics of a global market that just isn't the case at all anymore. I think that you are more likely to get the best marketing department when buying at the highest price point. 

I contend that there are great ballasts at all price points and that throwing money at the problem is the wrong way to go about it. I bought 2 Via Volts that may turn out to be shit. I'd heard that I could get lumateks for just 40 dollars more and at first regretted my purchase until I saw that my Via Volt ballasts actually have BETTER specs than the lumateks I was again pleased with my purchase. I do think that it would have been a good decision to buy the lumatek at that price point though. I would have kicked myself and seriously regretted my purchase if I'd bought a lumatek ballast for what some companies are charging for them. 

I don't believe I would regret my purchase even if the Via Volt ballasts fail during my first grow. I haven't seen anything anywhere to lead me to believe that any of the ballasts made by any company are unreliable and that , unfortunately , failures happen.


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

bobsgreen said:


> My Lumatek 1000w dimable is treating my ladies well so far. It's quiet too..hella rf interference on my cb though.


AGREE AGREE AGREE...... Had a nextgen Ballast and they have issues with the fans constantly going out so switched to a Lumatek dimable Ballast and never looked back... By far the best that I have used in the past 10 years.


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> I have a 400W/600W Nextgen and I blow the fans off once a month with a can of air. Just a few short blasts to keep clean.


i had issues with the fans going out on 3 of my ballasts with Nextgen within 1 year so I went to Lumatek.. I like it much better especially for the dimable feature.


----------



## REALSTYLES (May 5, 2011)

Lumatek sucks I've had 3 of them 1 600 and 2 1000watt ballast all of them went to shit after a year since then I went back to magnetic ballast they're tanks and can take a beating


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

Heyoka said:


> *I haven't seen any real reason that lumateks are considered good. I suspect that at this stage of the game that they are considered the best because they occupy the highest price point. *
> 
> In this market there doesn't seem to be any kind of independent product testing and limited sharing of information. My local hydro store (a lumatek dealer) had stated that none of the brands they sell had distinguished themselves as being signifigantly more reliable than the others. They are all made in china.
> 
> ...


My main reason for liking the Lumtek is the dimable feature and the super lumens output. Great for when I get clones first out and drop to 600 for a couple days then slam them into 1k watt :O

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/429274-experimental-grow-pics-please-comment.html#post5680747


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (May 5, 2011)

Lumatek is and will be the industry standard for HID ballast's. They are dimmable and don't have a fan component like the other leading competitor's that usually fail. Plus the ballast's them selves are pretty heavy duty last forever and run pretty cool.


----------



## DrFever (May 5, 2011)

i found these and think there pretty good 


http://www.sunblasterlighting.com/smart-ballasts.php


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

dnkfrmthasoilz7 said:


> Lumatek is and will be the industry standard for HID ballast's. They are dimmable and don't have a fan component like the other leading competitor's that usually fail. Plus the ballast's them selves are pretty heavy duty last forever and run pretty cool.


Yea Had the issue with Nextgen Ballast, fans failing ballasts going out in the middle of the night . Have not had issues so far with lumatek but ya never know..and I LOVE YOUR PIC NO TO ADVANCED NUTES. IGNORE THE HYPE, USE WHAT WORKS! I swear they target newbies because any person with experience after 1 harvest can tell it sucks something bad,,,

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/429274-experimental-grow-pics-please-comment.html#post5680747


----------



## Buddy Ganga (May 5, 2011)

I'm running all Lumitek.

4 600w dimmable/w super lumens, and a 1000w dimmable/w super lumens.


----------



## captainair1 (Jun 28, 2011)

i was thinking about running the micro mole ballast from Humboldt county, but i am unsure if it runs both hps AND MH bulbs? i really want the ballast because it focuses more on efficiently distributing PAR and not lumens. and it also puts out more on the light meter when compared to lumatek. search the ballast on youtube from monster garden to see what i am talking about; PLUS it runs waaaaay more silent


----------



## dadio161 (Jun 28, 2011)

A response from someone who has one post . Sounds like SPAM to meeeee.



captainair1 said:


> i was thinking about running the micro mole ballast from Humboldt county, but i am unsure if it runs both hps AND MH bulbs? i really want the ballast because it focuses more on efficiently distributing PAR and not lumens. and it also puts out more on the light meter when compared to lumatek. search the ballast on youtube from monster garden to see what i am talking about; PLUS it runs waaaaay more silent


----------



## itslogics (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just looking at new ballasts today, and I have found the one I wanted, Humbold County's Micromole. Check out the vid it's 12 mins but its definitely informative, its showing the difference in between lumatek and micromole. The micromole is blowing lumatek out of the water imo.

[video=youtube;PYcsQgInT8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYcsQgInT8A[/video]


----------



## captainair1 (Jun 28, 2011)

no it's not spam i am a little new to the forum and that was my first post since i have just been lurking and learning. and i wanted to know if anyone here can tell me if the micro mole can run hps and mh bulbs cause i am not sure? i really want to buy the ballast but i dont know


----------



## itslogics (Jun 28, 2011)

captainair1 said:


> no it's not spam i am a little new to the forum and that was my first post since i have just been lurking and learning. and i wanted to know if anyone here can tell me if the micro mole can run hps and mh bulbs cause i am not sure? i really want to buy the ballast but i dont know


it can not run both lamps, thats the only downside of it, just use hps all the way through the grow.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm using two 1000w Baddass low frequency digital dimmable ballasts and they rock. Compared to all other 1000w digital ballasts, I would have to say that Baddass (advanced nutrients) really hit a homerun with these bad boys. Not to mention a 5 year money back guarantee!! 
That's a sore dick right there........




can't beat it.


----------



## captainair1 (Jun 28, 2011)

itslogics said:


> it can not run both lamps, thats the only downside of it, just use hps all the way through the grow.


yea i guessed that much guess i was being too hopeful lol. i want to make sure that my first grow is legendary. btw dont i need mh bulbs to get a good vegetative stage, if i dont the plants will stretch i think and without hps lights the buds come out puffy and fluffy if i remember correctly. either way i want to run good lighting for my girls.


----------



## fishwhistle (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been running a 600w quantum and soon will be running 6 with a flipbox so basically 24/7,has anyone else running a flip box with their ballasts?If there is a problem its sure to show when running twice as much.


----------



## 420hydro (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody familiar with the Soli-Tek brand of digital ballasts. I stumbled across them the other day and liked what I saw ..... http://www.solis-tek.com/1000_watt_electronic_ballast_dimmable.html


----------



## crf450x (Jul 5, 2011)

phantom for sure


----------



## ClosetSafe (Jul 12, 2011)

itslogics said:


> it can not run both lamps, thats the only downside of it, just use hps all the way through the grow.


I'm not entirely sure, but i think the Micromole Ballast is based off the gavita Digistar ballast.

And the micromole is advertised as being able to strike either MH or HPS.



> MicroMole digital ballast. 120/240 V. MH/HPS. Fully adjustable multi-wattage (1000 watt suitable for 600/750/1000 watt lamp, 600 watt suitable for 400/600 watt lamps).


http://waytogrow.net/store/product/5003/MicroMole-Digital-Ballast-1000/



> The GAVITA DigiStar ballasts have been developed to drive a wide range of HPS / MH lamps.


Gavita

http://humboldtcountylights.com/


----------



## itslogics (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I stand corrected! Thanks for the info!


----------



## poorjunkie (Sep 9, 2011)

420hydro said:


> Anybody familiar with the Soli-Tek brand of digital ballasts. I stumbled across them the other day and liked what I saw ..... http://www.solis-tek.com/1000_watt_electronic_ballast_dimmable.html



I run 6 of them, and the Ignition Control feature is HUGE!!
check this out:
[video=youtube;Uw3dlCBxEVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uw3dlCBxEVY[/video]

The lights will fire 1 at a time, with soft starting.. my electrician loves it, its the most well designed and efficient ballast on the market, i think u guys should check them out...

also the ballast runs cool as hell on 240v. i can put my face on it. no more than 80 degrees.

-pj


----------



## Josh1r (Sep 20, 2011)

I was going to say check out the 1000w solis tek digital dimmable ballast but 420hydro & Pj beat me to it by a few days


----------



## yadidimean14 (Sep 21, 2011)

i got a 600w lumateck and i have no problems with it.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 14, 2011)

You don't see many references to the MicroMole. Only one place sells it. not many forum reviews, but it sure seems solid. The Solis-Tek looks sweet also. Seems like Solis-Tek and MicroMole might be a cut above Quantum and Lumatek.


----------



## Bbobbi (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone have any reviews of Revolt ballasts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290612867554#ht_6615wt_902


----------



## Rrog (Oct 19, 2011)

Some of these off-brands are simply private labels of some other ballast. They scare me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 19, 2011)

THE BEST

[video=youtube;Uw3dlCBxEVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uw3dlCBxEVY[/video]

OF THE BEST


----------



## Rrog (Oct 19, 2011)

... What does that mean?


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Oct 19, 2011)

HYDROFARM PHANTOMS FOR ME.

dimmable at 60/75/100 and run super cool.
they can be vertically wallmounted.
have a sweet handle.
run very cool.

quantums are good too, but i dont like the built in fan.


----------



## onegreenday (Dec 3, 2011)

LUMATEK VS MicroMole Ballast Test & Compare Grow Lights Online Hydroponic Store 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGJ50...eature=related

MicroMole is OEM by Gavita........


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 3, 2011)

My digital Infinity 1000 watters (brand name is now Galaxy) have lasted for 4 years now and are still going strong. My digital Galaxy 600 watters are going strong for 3 years now. They have worked very well for me.


----------



## dougoly (Dec 3, 2011)

I inherited my digital galaxy 600w from my dad after 5 years of use and an still growing strong with it.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 8, 2011)

Lumatek 1000s (8 of them) all going great for 3+ years.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 8, 2011)

do you ever operate them in a dim mode? Or are yours before that feature came around?


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine are all dimmable, but no I've never changed the settings. Honestly... I'm scared, and they work great, so why shake the cage?

I take that back ... I ran two of them at 750 watts for 1 day once. I thought they were starting to burn a section, but the distance was fine so I added some Magnezium and turned the lights back up the next day. I would never change the settings while the bulb is lit. Other than that, always at 1000 watts.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've become a real skeptic of the whole dimability value.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2011)

Dimmable ballasts represent the most current technology. When you're spending top dollar, you definately want the lastest technology imo.


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been running my two lumateks 600w dimmable ballests for about 2 years 24/7. On all day everyday, w/ a small fan blowing on them. I keep them dusted off well cause depending on the area.. they can get covered in dust & its a bitch to clean. You need pipecleaners & crap.

Only DOWNSIDE TO DIMMABLE BALLESTS :: * Don't forget to make sure your switch is on 600watts.. for an entire grow I had 1 of my lights on 360watts. -_- I was wondering why my plants were smaller than usual. *


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the newer 3 way ballasts. No more having to buy separate digital ballasts anymore.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 10, 2011)

What is an example of a three way ballast?


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 10, 2011)

Rrog said:


> What is an example of a three way ballast?


The ones that do the 3 most basic wattages - 400, 600 and 1000

I guess you can call them "dimmable" but they are really a digital switch type ballast. Here is a link:

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-11884-galaxy-select-a-watt-electronic-ballasts.aspx

Just wanted to clarify that these ballasts will let you use all 3 types of bulbs (400, 600 and 1000), OR 1 bulb that is the highest wattage for that particular ballast. For example using a 1000 watt bulb and dimming it to 600 or 400.


----------



## MalcolmMustang (Dec 30, 2011)

I am seriously considering going with the micromole ballasts on my next upgrade. They are supposed to have the highest [h=3]_Photosynthetically Active Radiation_ (PAR) Units rating which is what your plants absorb. Anyone tried these?[/h]


----------



## SimonD (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know what the best is, or how we'd go about defining such an animal in practical terms outside of catastrophic failures. I use a number of Galaxy and Quantum ballasts (1K and 600HPS). I chose them, because they ran SS cordsets without adapters (there weren't many options at the time). I also have a pair of el-cheapo 400HPS ballasts that I got for something like $75 each BNIB. Ran them for ~1.5 years on 18/6 with zero issues. I've been running the bigger lights in the flowering room for years, too. Everything works like it's supposed to. So what's best? Beats me.

From my perspective, I only care about the final product. The bud. Any piece of equipment pays for itself over and over on the first run, so the cost is largely irrelevant if it actually produces. If a digital ballast fails, so what? It's less than $300 for a 1K. That's not even the cost of an ounce at retail. Just replace the thing and go about your business. Magnetic ballasts, OTOH, are a different story.

Simon


----------



## onegreenday (Jan 2, 2012)

The bulb is what produces the PAR, not the ballast. The ballast drives the bulb but it's the type of bulb that determines the PAR. A better ballast may produce more PAR though on the same bulb.



MalcolmMustang said:


> I am seriously considering going with the micromole ballasts on my next upgrade. They are supposed to have the highest *Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) Units rating which is what your plants absorb. Anyone tried these?*


----------



## laced23z (Jan 2, 2012)

the galaxy ballast sell the most in my store ive had about 7 dif wattage lumitek ballast be returned to my store the new phantom balast are the shit but i havent sold many of those a lil more exspensive to own if u do choose a electronic ballast make sure ur bulb is e-ballast rated makes a bigg diff


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 2, 2012)

sherriberry said:


> i just got word that the new lumatek's can run ceramic metal halides...and that the 600w dimmable ballast can also run 400w bulbsif this is the case, then lumatek is the ONLY digital ballast able to run ceramic metal halides. and they dont have a fan that wears outhope this makes your decision a no brainer


Can I ask where you got this info? I have 6 lumateks but they are a little older. Would love to try CMH bulb


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 2, 2012)

God I would give my left nut if peoPle were buying ounces for $300! Good bud in Oregon. $150/ounce. Top shelf = $175


----------



## SimonD (Jan 2, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> God I would give my left nut if peoPle were buying ounces for $300! Good bud in Oregon. $150/ounce. Top shelf = $175


I don't want to take this thread OT, but I wouldn't mind talking about this for a bit and getting some feedback. Is there a thread, already, for growers like us?

Simon


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think there is but if you start one, send me a link. I would suspect the usual responses however. I grow kind bud because I'm kind.. "greedy growers", etc etc etc. The medical scene in OR is weird to say the least. There are some very cool people and I am glads to have the program, but there is also allot of patients that want their medicine for free. WTF is free in this life?


----------



## blindbaby (Feb 10, 2013)

a few days ago, i reported all good luck with my 600 galaxy. so i got a switchable 1000w. anyway, a few days ago, i noticed an irratic flickering. then tonight, i went out, and the darn thing was not even on. so i walked over and hit the reset button. back on. wonder whats up? i will have to see if the seller will warrenty it, ether way, ill need a spare. so, now im looking at getting another one. lol. maybe even a mag stye.


----------



## budbrain007 (Feb 10, 2013)

Solis-Tek are excellent ballasts--a true high frequency ballast, running at ~84Khz. An online grow shop called growershouse does some useful tests. Their latest one was a PAR comparison between 9 major digital ballasts, and 1 core & coil. All ran a 1000w Hortilux HPS in the same reflector. Measurements were taken at set points on a grid laid out on the floor. The winner: Solis-Tek, which produced about 4% more Par than the no.2 ballast, the Lumatek air cooled, which beat no. 3, the Lumatek non air cooled, and so on. The Phantom was 4th, all the way down to the core & coil. Get this: the Solis-tek produced about 39% more PAR light than the core & coil!!!

Bud


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 11, 2013)

And yet you still have people saying that digital ballasts are bullshit. 

You have a link to that info? 

I have a solid tek, two of them and the one makes my arc tube vibrate on my 600 lucalux bulbs!!!


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 11, 2013)

Solis-tek are better for 1000w, for 600w Lumatek non air cooled with their bulbs are better then any other 600w. I have a friend who works at a hydro shop and he is constantly trying different bulbs with different ballasts and taking down the numbers.


----------



## thecoolman (Feb 11, 2013)

By far the best is eyes its made in japan not china. I have burned up a few lumatechs and like the galaxies better and the phantom the best.


----------



## Canna Bus (Apr 14, 2013)

Just saw a youtube test today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYcsQgInT8A that included the MicroMole digital ballast along with Solis-Tek, Lumatek and other top brands with the MicroMole coming in first with Solis-Tek coming in second. I'm getting a MicroMole tomorrow as my Lumatek died today after 6 years. If that isn't the right video it should be on the same page.


----------



## whitnasty1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just got a 600w Solis Tek, absolutely love it, it's big for a 600w. You can tell it's a high quality product, there are quite a few reviews out there with it in first, or bear the top. I HIGHLY recommend the Solis Tek line


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 21, 2013)

n e body see the nanos 1000 watt that fits into ur hand


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 22, 2013)

I am HIGHLY skeptical off any electronic unit that sucks dust directly into itself. All these super light weight ballasts with built in fans and sub par electronics. They are cheaper for a reason. Dust retains heat and there is plenty of dust and dirt in the air in grow environment.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 22, 2013)

Cb? Sweet throw back


----------



## whitnasty1 (Jun 23, 2013)

legallyflying said:


> I am HIGHLY skeptical off any electronic unit that sucks dust directly into itself. All these super light weight ballasts with built in fans and sub par electronics. They are cheaper for a reason. Dust retains heat and there is plenty of dust and dirt in the air in grow environment.



The Solis Tek ballast are completely enclosed, they have a twin peak design for better hear dissipation and more surface area. I have a cheap ipower also from amazon and you can tell just by holding the two in your hands the Solis Tek is of much higher quality, it's about twice as heavy as the ipower and bigger as well. Seems like an extremely solid ballast.


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 23, 2013)

I was refering to the tiny ballasts and air cooled models. I hear great things about the solisteks but I have two 1k solisteks and they vibrate the arc tube on my 600 bulbs! They also whine. Haven't tried them with a 1k bulb yet but they piss me off so far. 

All the other ballasts are completely silent (12 of them). And the solisteks sound like this...
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gsmoke65 (Jan 12, 2014)

My420 said:


> AGREE AGREE AGREE...... Had a nextgen Ballast and they have issues with the fans constantly going out so switched to a Lumatek dimable Ballast and never looked back... By far the best that I have used in the past 10 years.


Best Ballast is these brand cause of longevity but most of of Total Harmonic Distortion ..The balance from ballast to bulb ,there is no distortion... meaning more power to bulb and longer life,not only that they make affordable kits...(As long as you buy from MBFERTS.COM) just professional only,also make Mh bulbs that go all the way purple which is 10k for last two weeks flowering for extra trichomes...have not seen this Color Spectrum bulb no where but this brand write here...Solis Tex... They make all types including switchable,remote,and digital timers are built in the ballast no nead for a timer,Also can run a Single cord that splits so you can screw two bulbs into a 1000 watt digital ballast and run efficiently two 600 watt bulbs wa la,...again for the pro who wants affordable quality at its best,yes better than phantom,lumatek,badass,check for yourself...thanks


----------



## NorthRiverNugz (Jan 13, 2014)

legallyflying said:


> I am HIGHLY skeptical off any electronic unit that sucks dust directly into itself. All these super light weight ballasts with built in fans and sub par electronics. They are cheaper for a reason. Dust retains heat and there is plenty of dust and dirt in the air in grow environment.



So you are HIGHLY skeptical of every single PC powersupply? Because every single power supply sucks air into itself. A little dust inside? No problem. A quick blast with a can of pressurized air.

I mean I'm a n00b to this "scene" but I'm a PC builder and I don't see how a digi ballast is any different than a pc power supply. I bought a digi ballast and it seems legit to me. Smaller, lighter and runs cooler. I went with the Nanolux 600w. I'll report back in the future. After a quick browse looks like not many people are running them.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a 250 digital greenhouse, that things a tank. I've dropped it, kicked it, banged it around... It's years old......

The hydrofarm phantoms are beautiful......


if your grow room is THAT dusty that you worry about a digital ballast you probably shouldn't smoke the shit you grow either.... Being that your plants are nearly as sticky as a fly trap, all that dust is on your plants....


i don't don't know what planet you're on, but, digital ballasts are NOT cheap. (Depending on make, that goes with buying anything, though, it's called common sense.)


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 18, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> I have a 250 digital greenhouse, that things a tank. I've dropped it, kicked it, banged it around... It's years old......
> 
> The hydrofarm phantoms are beautiful......
> 
> ...


Ummm. stop pretending like you know something.. its just better.

Digi ballasts are cheap. $200? niggha pah-leaze. 

And what kind of retard has their ballasts IN their grow room? oh thats right..newbs like you.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 19, 2014)

I would never buy a ballast that has fan built in to cool it, its just not built right to begin with. That is just another failure point along with all of the pollen and plant detritus that floats around and gets sucked in. A good sealed unit, like the phantom, runs very cool and quiet without a fan.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 19, 2014)

gsmoke65 said:


> Best Ballast is these brand cause of longevity but most of of Total Harmonic Distortion ..The balance from ballast to bulb ,there is no distortion... meaning more power to bulb and longer life,not only that they make affordable kits...(As long as you buy from MBFERTS.COM) just professional only,also make Mh bulbs that go all the way purple which is 10k for last two weeks flowering for extra trichomes...have not seen this Color Spectrum bulb no where but this brand write here...Solis Tex... They make all types including switchable,remote,and digital timers are built in the ballast no nead for a timer,Also can run a Single cord that splits so you can screw two bulbs into a 1000 watt digital ballast and run efficiently two 600 watt bulbs wa la,...again for the pro who wants affordable quality at its best,yes better than phantom,lumatek,badass,check for yourself...thanks


That's Solis Tek . The ballast is a matrix and yes they are nice. 
However the lamps are nothing but re-branded custom spec sunpulse lamps. Which are not good.
The splitter also done by Sunpulse long ago and adopted by Solis tek. I've heard of rfi/emi issues with the matrix but own two and don't see it.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 22, 2014)

I like my solis teks. Out of 22 of them only one was bad and accidentally plugged it in with no bulb attached.sooo

I will say though, every once and awhile I am experiencing harmonic distortion on one or two of the ballasts. I have the time to switch out the lamp cords and see if that is an issue. Overall I'm impressed but not blown away or anything. The phantoms are ok but I think the wall mounting on the handle thing is gay. Plus they fucking blink to indicate the wattage which is annoying 

Bottom line though..if your running magnetic ballasts, your a fool.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 22, 2014)

hmmm, solis tek eh? May have to check em out. 

all my digi's are lumateks and I really like em. I have some old mag ballasts i'm replacing though so i'm in the market. 

you say they make a ballast that runs two 600w bulbs???

this i'm interested in.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 22, 2014)

Lumatek makes a dual 600 as well, they have for years. It's big, but works well


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 22, 2014)

after checking them out...not for me. i'd like the option of putting 1ks in if I want too. 

I looked at the solis teks. Looks like an awful lot of "lights and sirens" to me. I mean, remotes and lcd readouts? Seems like more shit to break. Maybe i'm just a little old school. Hell I never used any digi's until a year ago. The old mag. ballasts were just so dependable....I kept waiting on one to fail so I could replace it with a digital. But they never did LOL. 

I do like the staggered start feature though. Definitely do not like the built in timer. Can you turn the timer off? i have a good intermatic mech timer I trust. 

Is it true they run cooler than the lumateks?

what about the sound you said they make?? 

this is a big turn off for me.


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 23, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Solis Tek or Lumateks just don't get the lumateks with the fan they are not as good. I have 2 little 6in desks fans blowing on 10 lumateks and they are as cool as can be.

Whenever I need one I always look for used ones because I never have had one go bad on me and you should be able to find a used one for 100-150$.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 24, 2014)

True that. I have only had one lumatek go bad..one half of a dual 600. It was like 5 years old though and I only paid $120 for it. 

I have a couple galaxies as well..had them about a year..no problems yet. 

I agree that the fans with ballasts not a good idea. I know some guy said "oh yeah" well your computer uses a fan on it's power supply. Yeah, I have replaced two of those in my life time and there is not 650 watts coursing though it either.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 26, 2014)

Lumatek is the only ballast I have found that doesn't mess up my radio reception. I still don't see the big advantage to digital ballasts. I have run several for over 5 years and once in a while have to use an old magnetic ballast for a back up, and I don't notice any difference in light output. My next one will either be another Lumatek or a magnetic ballast.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 27, 2014)

1000 watts is 1000 watts, period. A different ballast won't make it produce more.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 30, 2014)

^ if your referring to magnetic vs digi your wrong. Not going to debate it, but your wrong.


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted in this thread but this video compares a bunch of digital ballasts & one magnetic. I'll never use a mag ballast again.

http://growershouse.com/blog/1000w-digital-ballast-comparison-review-par-test-footprint-results-lumatek-solis-tek-quantum-phantom-galaxy-nano/


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

after all this talk about ballast and efficiency. I bought a lux meter and I checked my old mag ballast against my lumatek. The lumatek was close to 30% brighter @ 16" ! i was shocked quite frankly.

The bulb on the mag ballast' is about three months older but still. I also just cleaned the glass on the reflectors so not much variation there. 

getting ready to get a new lumatek ballast and new bulbs. Gonna check it then and see. Either way that old mag ballast is gonna become a backup very soon. 



I am also gonna check the amp draw on the mag before I replace it. I wanna know for sure if the lumateks draw less as claimed. 

I know they run soooo much cooler than the mags. That heat = inefficiency so i'm sure the digi's will pull less. how much is the question.


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 1, 2014)

All i can say is Ipower gave me the shaft, Way to damn much radio interference! CRAZY amount from the 1000 watt, I have since went to an Apollo magnetic. Everything is peachy now, even if your in a legal state/country, radio interference will PISS EVERYONE OFF around you. Cable, tv, internet, hell cell phones etc everything that communicates with something else gets screwed if its bad enough.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

checked the amp draw of the lumatek vs. magnetic. 

lumatek was .3amps less per leg when wired for 220.

so that's approximately 7% lower for the luma's  NICE! 

gonna check the heat output of the ballast' with my ir thermometer after bit.

I'm guessing there will be close to 100 deg f difference.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

sooo finnally got around to checking those heat sigs. 

lumatek ran around 89f

uncased magnetic hps ran 213f !!!! 

124 deg f difference! 

I can't wait to get rid of this thing.....anyone want to buy a ballast? LOL

jkjk

i'll keep it for backup.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 9, 2014)

People that still run magnetic ballasts are a prefect example of how many people in the growing weed business just listen to other people and can't actually review the information and make their own decisions. 

It's an absolute no brained really. More light, less draw, way less heat, no sound and zero degradation over time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

since I now have a lux meter and checked it for myself....i'm a believer.

There is around a 15 degree difference between two of my lumateks though. 

Don't really know why. One is running 89f and the other around 104f....strange


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 9, 2014)

Could be to air patterns in the room? 

Mine are all around 100 or so. 

I mean just the frequency that the light is actually on is soo much higher with a digital. It isn't rocket science. You ever see video of a mag ballast room? All those black bars are actually the light powering and unpowering. That is an over simplification of what's going on but it is the reason why digits ballasts give off more usable light. 

I just like them because they are light and quiet. You ever move 20 magnetic ballasts? Not fun


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 12, 2014)

so I put my new bulbs in. lumatek ballast w/hortilux hps 1000 was around 13% higher lux than the magnetic ballast.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 13, 2014)

legallyflying said:


> People that still run magnetic ballasts are a prefect example of how many people in the growing weed business just listen to other people and can't actually review the information and make their own decisions.
> 
> It's an absolute no brained really. More light, less draw, way less heat, no sound and zero degradation over time.


One thing the old coil and core users have is low thd, even the cheapest magnetics have low thd. All digital ballast will have differing amounts of thd.
THD affects the quality of light produced, low thd , no flicker.
Lumatek at one time had over 300% THD according to one company that makes lamps and ballasts ( with almost zero thd).
Lumatek no longer certifies with this lamp/ballast company because well, who wants someone talking about their ballast and how it's thd is insane?
What digitals have is high frequency. Coil and core operate at 60 hertz, digitals up to 67 khz, the higher the frequency the better quality of light produced.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so I put my new bulbs in. lumatek ballast w/hortilux hps 1000 was around 13% higher lux than the magnetic ballast.


Thats weird, every time I put a hortilux into a digital I get worse lighting than in a magnetic. They were never designed with digital in mind and just don't work as good as newer brands.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thats weird, every time I put a hortilux into a digital I get worse lighting than in a magnetic. They were never designed with digital in mind and just don't work as good as newer brands.


the new hortilux bulbs are digital compatible.


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't know that, thank you. I will look into them after this multi brand bulb test I am doing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 13, 2014)

which brands/sizes are you testing?


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 13, 2014)

All 1k, 2 in digital and one in magnetic. One is ushio, and I can't remember other two without getting off the couch in front of a big fire with 9" of fresh snow outside to go look. I'll check later.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 13, 2014)

I liked my ushio 600. I like the GE 600 HPS the best. For 1k though, hortis 

Off topic


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Feb 14, 2014)

Solis-Tek Matrix........Not even gonna spew out any comparison's. Fact's B fact's! This thread is officially done..Thank's 4 coming, Good nite!


----------



## superstoner1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Obama has spoken


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 14, 2014)

mkbinc1971 said:


> Solis-Tek Matrix........Not even gonna spew out any comparison's. Fact's B fact's! This thread is officially done..Thank's 4 coming, Good nite!



because you have no comparisons? and if you have some legit info you should put it up for everyones benefit.
Or you are not competent enough to use a light meter? or amp meter? or ir thermometer? 

you're right...facts b facts...... and U B A knucklehead 
thanks for playing. do not pass go. do not collect 200 dollars  ..

good bye


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 15, 2014)

Solis teks are nice but I haven't really seen them make that much of a difference... And I'm not some "dude" who has 3-4 ballasts. I think I own around 37 ballasts right now. I outfitted the newest room with 18 solisteks. One died in a week and two have harmonic distortion issues....


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 15, 2014)

see, now that's a contributor^^ 

plus to you sir


----------



## Straightjacket (Sep 12, 2014)

I realize this is an old thread but this is what happened to me a couple weeks ago. I have 2 solis tek 1k ballasts and a different brand also, 1k cheap purple ballast.
So i see the cable guy out on the pole in front of our house. I don't think nothing bout it till he leaves and my internet stopped working. I decided to drive up the street to see if i could find him, which I did. He says there is something in my house back feeding through my cable wire causing interference that he can see back in his office. the interference brought him to my neighborhood and then to my house. He said I need to make an appointment to have one a their guys come check their equipment. In the mean time he turned my Internet back on. while he was hooking it back up i asked him if he could check his meter while i unplugged a few things he said sure. I unplugged the cheap ballast and he said there was no change. I said ok and told him I had to go to work. I know my ballasts emit rfi. my house is 40 yards from the road and when i drive up to the house the AM stations drop out and get all noisy.I mean you cant hear the station at all. i replaced the ballasts with magnetic ones 2 days later. The cable guys called me because I hadn't called them yet. I told the guy to come on over. He came over that day hooked up his meters and found no interference.
we use an antenna for tv and could never get one of the local channels to come in until I switched ballasts to mag.
Ive used electronic ballasts for years always knowing they interfered with radio reception but having the cable guy come knockin has me back to magnetic. just somethin to think about.


----------

